# Vista & IEEE 1394 drivers



## Chesty_LaRue (Aug 22, 2006)

I have just found that I can no longer connect me DV camcorder to my system under Vista Ultimate OEM 32-bit edition. It worked fine under XP SP2 and the camers still works on my old system using XP. I also cannot find the 1394 controller in device manager. I have found that Vista is 1394 compliant and I have never needed third party drivers since Windows ME. Did I miss something when I installed Vista or do I need a non-MS driver now? I have put in a requwst to ASUS tech, but they tend to be slow to repond. Has anyone else ran into this?


----------



## Chesty_LaRue (Aug 22, 2006)

Never mind. I feel like such a n00b. I had the 1394 port disabled in the BIOS. Duh.


----------

